# Does anybody sell real books?



## Lorna (Aug 22, 2012)

I came on here to do my book shopping for September. I wanted to sample some fellow MS's work. But everything seems to be digital. 

You see I have this habit of liking to read in bed. Which is most uncomfortable with a heavy old laptop on my chest. I know it's weird and bad for trees but I like to have real books and arrange them in order on my shelves when I've finished them...


----------



## The Dark One (Aug 24, 2012)

My first book is in paperback but it's not fantasy. (My second book is speculative fiction but digital).

I try not to do any marketing on these forums but if you want to google the first book out of interest, it's called Mr Cleansheets.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 24, 2012)

My novels are available in trade paperback. They're in a few stores, but not very many--you cannot walk into your average B&N and find a copy on the shelf, but they can be ordered at the store, or online.

Here's a link to the page on my website with ordering links/information:
Where Flank Hawk and Blood Sword are Available

I do mail signed book plates to readers upon request, even overseas from the USA. It is far less expensive than sending a signed copy, especially over seas, and I see you're in the UK whereas I am in the USA. For folks in the USA, I do send signed copies of my novel. More info on that can be found at my website.

Like you, Lorna, I have shelves of books, and one shelf with signed copies I've collected and read over the years.


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 24, 2012)

Not yet, but I'm going to be offering my books through CreateSpace soon. Just need to get all the details worked out.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 24, 2012)

TWErvin2 said:


> My novels are available in trade paperback. They're in a few stores, but not very many--you cannot walk into your average B&N and find a copy on the shelf, but they can be ordered at the store, or online.
> 
> Here's a link to the page on my website with ordering links/information:
> Where Flank Hawk and Blood Sword are Available
> ...



Lorna,

I can offer a strong recommendation for Flank Hawk.  I just finished it and am working on my review.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 24, 2012)

The Dark One said:


> I try not to do any marketing on these forums



The Self-Promotion forum is specifically for that purpose, but there's no obligation to use it if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## Sieryn (Aug 24, 2012)

Lorna said:


> I know it's weird and bad for trees but I like to have real books and arrange them in order on my shelves when I've finished them...



Not weird, I love my bookcases full of delicious entertainment and wonder.  I buy all my favorites in paper form still, even when the trees send me death threats.

My stuff is out in paperback...linked through self promo forum ^^!


----------



## Lorna (Aug 24, 2012)

> Here's a link to the page on my website with ordering links/information:
> Where Flank Hawk and Blood Sword are Available



I do like the sound of the magic vs modern technology theme in _Flank Hawk_. Sounds awesome.

And available from Amazon UK. 

Ordered and on it's way. I'm looking forward to reading it


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 24, 2012)

You know they have these things called e-readers that are not big and bulky in bed, right? 

I like collecting books myself, but I think that books will stop being offered in trade paperback or normal hardcover editions. Instead you will only be able to find mass-market paperbacks regularly and collectible hardcovers at hobby shops and the like.

That is my prediction anyway. 

I'm using my funds from my e-books to finance the printing, but no luck so far. 

And thanks to people mentioning the self-promotion area. I still haven't explored the ins and outs of the site yet--restraining myself just to "subscribed threads" and "today's posts" for the most part.


----------



## The Dark One (Aug 24, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> The Self-Promotion forum is specifically for that purpose, but there's no obligation to use it if you don't feel comfortable.




I do feel uncomfortable, although I think I might have put some small hint on the self-promotion forum yonks ago.

I self-promote in other places - I'm just here because I like talking about writing and sharing what I think I've gained over 20 years of writing.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lorna said:


> I do like the sound of the magic vs modern technology theme in _Flank Hawk_. Sounds awesome.
> 
> And available from Amazon UK.
> 
> Ordered and on it's way. I'm looking forward to reading it



Thank's *Lorna*! I truly hope Flank Hawk meet's your expectations. I look forward to your thoughts!


----------



## julidrevezzo (Oct 17, 2012)

Not to self-promote, it's more an agreement of preference...but *raises hand* I too have a paperback through Createspace. I did it mainly because, a) I wanted it and surprisingly so did a lot of my friends, and b) I found it turned out to be really good for the final edit to actually see it laid out in a paperback, a different way to catch snafus.  So, yes. While ebooks are the hot thing among most, I find there are many who still prefer the feel (and look and layout) of paper and ink.


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 17, 2012)

julidrevezzo said:


> Not to self-promote, it's more an agreement of preference...but *raises hand* I too have a paperback through Createspace. I did it mainly because, a) I wanted it and surprisingly so did a lot of my friends, and b) I found it turned out to be really good for the final edit to actually see it laid out in a paperback, a different way to catch snafus.  So, yes. While ebooks are the hot thing among most, I find there are many who still prefer the feel (and look and layout) of paper and ink.


I think the OP was asking for people to self-promote, But you make a great point about the print version for catching mistakes. At two (or four) of my editing phases I printed off copies of my book at FedEx Office to read traditionally.


----------

